# ?difference between soluable and insoluable fiber,



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

I use Konstyl and was wondering if there are any foods that are also high in soluable fiber? I do eat double fiber bread and kashi cereal each day. I like fruits and veggies. What foods have the same kind of fiber as konstyl? Thank you for any imput...this has been confusing for me, to say the least.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi I noticed that you're posting in the IBS-C forum so I'm assuming that you have C.It is generally agreed that it's better for people with IBS-C to take _insoluable _fiber (because insoluable fiber breaks it up, while soluable fiber binds things together). So, unless you're specifically instructed by your dr. for reasons that you both have discussed, I'd suggest that you use _insoluable _fiber for C. Fruits and veggies are generally good in breaking up hard BM's. And there are veggies that are rich in insoulable fiber, such as celeries and various roots. Certain fruits are good for people with C, e.g., grape fruit which loosens up BM's very well, plums, cherry, etc.Cherrie


----------



## SKZ (Dec 1, 2007)

You know that HEATHER lady who is the IBS expert? She has a website and forum. She says soluble fiber is best for people with IBS-C. I am confused now. Actually she says its best for the C and the D. I know one thing....Konsyl gives me gas from hell and so do all the other insoluble fiber supplements. (i.e. Metamucil....) I am taking ACACIA FIBER. So far I am liking it. Its a lot like Benefiber, in that it mixes in water and dissolves. I got the ACACIA FIBER at a health food store. I take that and Magnesium and it seems to work. (so far). PLus I do eat a huge salad for dinner every night with everything but the kitchen sink in it. (that is insoluble fiber) And yes, i get gas from it!JOAN: I started taking DIGESTIVE ENZYMES. They are very helpful. Have you tried them yet?


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

Hi: Skz...I am going to try squatting more as I am going to the bathroom. Having a hugh salad sounds great. I don't but do eat fruit each day and veggies too. I don't know about the enzymes but I do know mineral oil is MUCH BETTER for me than that horrible bowel softener stuff which bowed me over twice. Konstyl is ok. I mix it with milk, fruit, olvatine, and plain yogurt. Am not lactose intolerant but am a water and liquid loving person.Have never heard of Heather, the IBS expert. Peace on.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, if it is doing you good, I'd say, go for it







, although I did hear my version of the soluable/insoluable fiber stuff from both my dr. and other expert members here. You know, with IBS, each individual is different and if something works for you, then that's really good and we all should go for what really works and in such a case throw the textbook out of the window, hehehe Like Joan, I do recommend veggies and fruits, too. They are good for C and for general health.Cherrie


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

dear skz from colorado and cherrie from the universe....I looked at the heather lady's site and it totally confused me. Either everything is soluable or insoluable...can't remember which. I'm sticking with my regular diet which all medical experts agree is excellent and will try to eat less as I am overweight.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Curiously, I use a fiber powder which contains both insoluble and soluble fibers. While it sounds as though they are just trying to make something that will help everyone, I certainly notice a positive difference when I take it.Mark


----------

